# How to fill an abandoned drain



## Kelly M Bray (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a friend who has a room in their business that used to be a restroom. The drain hole is still in the floor. There was just a piece of wood covering it. I would like to plug it, and cap it with cement flush with the floor. The business is on a slab. I don't want to accidentally plug any other section of the line. What is the best practice to do this?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, the first step would be to make sure it's disconnected from they actual sewage line before making any decisions; most likely it is. You could just cap it over and it shouldn't effect the line as long as no cement gets to the bottom. Does the drain emit any smells of sewage from it?


----------



## Kelly M Bray (Oct 6, 2009)

I am sure that it probably is still connected. It is a slab with no access under for me to redirect the line. Is there a form of permanent plug that can be inserted and then capped with cement?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it a copper, pvc or iron pipe?


----------



## majakdragon (Oct 6, 2009)

If the pipe was for a toilet, there is no trap under the floor and sewer gas can enter. No real need to disconnect it from the drainage system. I would cut a piece of wood that will wedge into the hole and use hydraulic cement. Leave a bit of room near the top for a finish coat of cement.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 6, 2009)

Expandable plugs are available.
Here is an assortment.

http://www.stemarinc.com/images/PipePlugs.jpg


----------



## Kelly M Bray (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks folks, had to use an expansion plug. No way to really fill it up this round. thanks for your help!


----------

